# My Tank Stand Build



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm building a stand for either another 100g or 125/150g. My GF's pap does all kind of wood work and offered to help. Well this stand does not look like your awerage fish tank stand, but more like furniture. He says it will hold the weight, we have the corners stacked up pretty heavy. Any way thought I would post some pictures of the build. This one was rough because he doesn't buy lumber we went to the saw mill and got raw cut lumber and had to do all the finishing. So I cut the pictures of the raw lumber and tried to pick up with the rough cut. Not finished yet, still need to do the top piece and all the stain work! They are in order from where I started today to where I ended. I already have probably 5 hours in it just to get it here. between ripping wood, plaining it, glueing an putting wood pegs in it to hold it together, You can see the top of the stand in the background that was 2 11" pieces of wood put together with the bark from the tree still on the edges. I cleaned that up though. More pictures of the sanding and staining process to come.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

dude, it looks awesome.

you gonna paint it?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

That's the coolest stand I have ever seen.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going to stain it with a darker stain then a few coats of polyurathan to make it smooth as glass. Like I said though, it's not an average fish tank stand like you usually see. Her pap wanted to help and he turned it into more of a table. But i thought it was cool so i went with it. May do a red belly carving and add to the bottom or something


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

That looks good man, wish I had some more time to do something like that.

Keep posting those pics


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

So after hours of sanding the table top, routing the edges and mounting the top, it was ready for stain. I decided to added some more support to the tank stand. I'm a little nervous what size tank it will be able to hold though. I built it to hold a 110g. it's 74" long, 23 1/2" wide. I have 8 legs on the stand the edge make a L shape to help with the weight. I then put some extra support under the table top to help disperse the weight and some cross bars to keep it from swaying. So here are some pictures of it once the stain was done. All whats left is the finish and I'm looking at 3 coats of this.


----------

